# Replacing Crank Sensor on '95 Jetta MK3



## Vdubpusher (Apr 29, 2007)

So there seems to be like 20 half finished threads on this particular topic. Some of them show guys removing the whole front end of the car  and others just say "loosen the front motor mount and jack the motor up" 

I'm in the middle of this project right now, I've got the motor up on a jack by the oil pan, removed the 17mm from the mount, and every other bolt on the thing except the bottom starter bolt which seems to have the nut welded to it? no amount of adjusting the jack is allowing the bracket to move at all in relation to the sensor I'm trying to uncover, and that last bolt is NOT coming loose. Can someone give a step by step on this? I know it's a simple job but I'm totally new to the MK3 and somewhat limited on tools, what's the stupid little thing that I'm missing here? :banghead:

This is on a 2.0 btw


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Vdubpusher said:


> So there seems to be like 20 half finished threads on this particular topic. Some of them show guys removing the whole front end of the car  and others just say "loosen the front motor mount and jack the motor up"
> 
> I'm in the middle of this project right now, I've got the motor up on a jack by the oil pan, removed the 17mm from the mount, and every other bolt on the thing except the bottom starter bolt which seems to have the nut welded to it? no amount of adjusting the jack is allowing the bracket to move at all in relation to the sensor I'm trying to uncover, and that last bolt is NOT coming loose. Can someone give a step by step on this? I know it's a simple job but I'm totally new to the MK3 and somewhat limited on tools, what's the stupid little thing that I'm missing here? :banghead:
> 
> This is on a 2.0 btw


Post #81 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...l-not-start-Replaced-everything-*FIXED*/page3


----------



## Vdubpusher (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks man I guess my hurried search wasn't very efficient :beer:


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

*crank sensor 2.0*

Just did it my self checked the sensor at the engine mount over 1k ohm (bad)

Three bolts to the bell housing and one in the mount. Removing the oil filter and rubber mount may have helped . I used a small pair of channel lock pliers to pull it out of the block once the allen screw was out. I did use 1/2 inch drive to brake some of the bolts lose


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Vdubpusher said:


> Thanks man I guess my hurried search wasn't very efficient :beer:


Had to get it through the Google search. The Vortex search engine won't pull up archived threads it seems. Good luck.


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

I did not have any luck using a ball end allen wrench. I also had to use some sensor safe
silicone as it leaked. I don't know why it leaked as the new one had a o-ring and it still 
looked good when I pulled it back out.


----------

